# Outback Storage Lot Question



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I currently keep our Outback at a storage lot just a few miles and 10 minutes from home. It's convenient but it costs $238 per month. Yep, you read it right, $2,856 per year for an outdoor, uncovered spot in the city next to dusty, dirty train tracks. We have a second storage space at our membership campground in San Diego where we've kept our very first little beginner trailer for the last five years. That space costs us all of $400 per YEAR! Well, I recently sold the little trailer to our neighbor as I just wasn't using it as I had in the past for desert stargazing, so now I have an empty storage space. The only problem is that it's 150 miles south from our home. I'm thinking of moving the Outback down there, but I wanted to solicit any advice first. We spend a lot of our camping time in San Diego, but we also head north and east to other campgrounds once in a while. That would require a 2-1/2 hour drive just to get the trailer, then more time to get where we're going, plus more driving to put it back in storage. For those of you who store your trailers far from home, do you have any pros or cons to share? If I give up the space at the campground, the waiting list is a mile long and I'll probably never get one back again.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Move to Arkansas and park you TT in your front yard


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All I can say is WOW.

Neither choice is a very good one but if the distant location is secure and you are comfortable with it I would go that way. That is unless there are possible options closer that would be cheaper than your current storage lot.

That said I am glad I can store my trailer in my backyard, it makes for a much shorter walk to get a cold one from the fridge when I am working in the yard than going in the house and taking shoes off!

Any chance you could move to a location that would allow you to store the trailer at home? That was a serious question.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW! X2 That is steep! Have you looked into other storage places around you. Sounds like even @ 50% savings that's 1900 clams. But if that's the going rate that would make me consider a permanent site that I can use close to home and then haul it when I want. Sounds like for 2800 a dirty trailer when I want to use it is a lot.
Good luck... Oh $400 and 150 miles away is the better of 2 evils I guess but my time is worth money too so potentially driving that to pick it up come home, load and go is steep as well.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Feel for you! That is why we do not own a trailer longer than our 210RS. If we owned a trailer, even, over a foot longer it would not fit in our back yard. It is extremely convenient to have the trailer at home ---in so many ways!!--- And NO storage fees!!! M.V.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

There really aren't many options for storage in the city that are cheaper, but we could spend more than $300 per month for covered storage! We're pretty much stuck in this area because of jobs, schools and family, so moving isn't an option either. Keeping the trailer at our usual campground would make trips there much easier as we wouldn't need to tow - just pack up and go. Other things like maintenance, mods and trips to other campgrounds would be much more of a challenge.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Those kind of numbers would really make me wonder if it was all worth it. Depending on how much you camp, it could get real expensive hauling that trailer back and forth. Your looking at maybe 25 to 30 gallons of diesel just to pick up your trailer. Yet one more reason to not move to California!









Thank God I live in the country, outside the city and can store my trailer on a nice clean pad in my backyard with power, cable, and a dump station. Like CamperAndy said, I can go out and get a beer anytime I want or just hang out to be alone. Even even all this is not worth $238 a month!

I would move. Seriously, I would move.









DAN


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

This sort of thing makes me grateful that I have a "storage" site 20 minutes North of our house that not only is secure but also free ... Not sure what we'll do if my parents ever decide to down size their house ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Snow said:


> This sort of thing makes me grateful that I have a "storage" site 20 minutes North of our house that not only is secure but also free ... Not sure what we'll do if my parents ever decide to down size their house ...










Very cute.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Ahhhh yes .... to live in the glorious Golden State.







I left there in 1968 and only travel through on my way to someplace else.

Seriously, I think if I were in your situation I would consider selling the trailer and saving the rental lot fees. Use those resources over the next few years to travel to destinations with the kids and enjoy those vacations. Once the kids are on their own life may allow RVing.

There is no good answer to your question. I am glad you had a chance to vent your problem.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> This sort of thing makes me grateful that I have a "storage" site 20 minutes North of our house that not only is secure but also free ... Not sure what we'll do if my parents ever decide to down size their house ...










Very cute.
[/quote]


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Those kind of numbers would really make me wonder if it was all worth it. Depending on how much you camp, it could get real expensive hauling that trailer back and forth. Your looking at maybe 25 to 30 gallons of diesel just to pick up your trailer. Yet one more reason to not move to California!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We actually spend quite a bit of time at our "home" campground in San Diego (actually Julian, which is in the mountains about 50 miles east of the city). I'd say we probably make at least 5-6 trips there per year and only 1-2 to other locations. We're able to camp pretty much year-round here and the only place the kids have ever seen snow falling from the sky has been in Julian, lol. A friend from Arizona stores his motor home at a campground about 90 minutes from his home, and he says that they are now able to take more 3 day weekend trips with no effort. That aspect sounds attractive, but we'd still have a 300 mile round-trip with about 5 hours of driving time. Another thing I'm considering is that my wife & kids would be able to camp if I have to work and the campground would pull the trailer out and put it away when they're done. Funny, the campground just returned my phone call as I was typing this and they said the Outback would fit in our current spot, no problem. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> We actually spend quite a bit of time at our "home" campground in San Diego (actually Julian, which is in the mountains about 50 miles east of the city). I'd say we probably make at least 5-6 trips there per year and only 1-2 to other locations. We're able to camp pretty much year-round here and the only place the kids have ever seen snow falling from the sky has been in Julian, lol. A friend from Arizona stores his motor home at a campground about 90 minutes from his home, and he says that they are now able to take more 3 day weekend trips with no effort. That aspect sounds attractive, but we'd still have a 300 mile round-trip with about 5 hours of driving time. Another thing I'm considering is that my wife & kids would be able to camp if I have to work and the campground would pull the trailer out and put it away when they're done. Funny, the campground just returned my phone call as I was typing this and they said the Outback would fit in our current spot, no problem. Decisions, decisions....


Fuel costs would be lower as well...as you wouldn't have to take the truck to/from the campground. You could take a family car instead. Sound like you're leaning toward storing it at your site. You've make me rethink my storage solution. Mine is 5 mins from my house...super easy to park...cost is $110 a month. I could store my trailer at my parents house for free, but that is 30 mins in each direction.


----------

